# Fairy Tail:We are Fairy Tail!!! RP Thread



## Ange-Beatrice (Oct 18, 2009)

*Plot:*
The Kingdom of Fiore?A neutral country of 17 million people. It is a world of magic. Magic is bought and sold there everyday. It is an integral part of peoples lives. And there are those who use magic as their occupation. Those people are referred to as wizards. The wizards belong to various guilds, and perform jobs on commission. There are a large number of guilds within the country. And in a certain city lies a certain guild. A guild from which various legends were once born? or rather, will continue to be born long into the future? And its name is: Fairy Tail!
*
Setting:*
You are a new member of the infamous guild, Fairy Tail! You may choose which type of magic you which to use(ex. Celestial Spirit, Ex Equip) no ?Dragon Slayer? though. You can choose the mission you want to have off of the Request Board. You can get Jewels and items by finishing missions and getting the rewards. You can make a team and have support on missions! You may also use your Jewels to buy weapons and magic(This is not availalble for now).

*Turn off sigs!*


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Oct 18, 2009)

Belphia entered the Fairy Tail HQ rapidly running towards the bar. She opend her arms and hugged Anni.

"Anni-chan!!! Im back!" said Belphia letting go of Anni.

"Well now that you are back i should give you your Fairy Tail tatoo._Since you left before i could do it!_"

A few moments later. Belphia was sitting a in a table waiting for Anni to come back so she could finally get her proof she is in Fairy Tail.

"Ok im here. Where do you want it?"said Anni sitting down.

"Ummm. Put it in my thigh!!" Belphia said eager for it to happen.

"Ok! Here it goes." Anni said kneeling down. She started to get back up. "There it is do-BELPHIA!!!!"

Belphia was drooling on the table fast asleep. Anni started shaking her checking if you was ok. She wouldt wake up. This is actually very common of Belphia but since she was so new to the guild nobody has noticed.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 18, 2009)

Takeo approached the Fairy Tail Building, back slung over his shoulder, "Wheeew that's one hell of a building," he says before entering, "Heeeeello? Anybody here?" he asks as he walks through the doors.

"Eh?" he's suprised to see a large room full of people, most of them drinking. They all turn and look at him, "Heh, heya, I'm Takeo," he says rubbing the back of his neck, *"Hey,"* they all give an emotionless wave and then return to their business, "Friendly greeting..." he says sarcasticly."

"Hi there, I'm Anni," the girl says, "I heard you'd be coming, why don't you come in the backroom and we'll get you your Fairy Tail Tattoo," he raises an eye browl, "Tattoo? Wonder how the old man will feel about that..." he thinks about his father's reaction and then gets a devilish grin, "Lets go!"

He grabs hold of Anni and heads into the room she pointed at. There was some girl sleeping at the table but Takeo ignored her and took a seat next to her, "So, where should I get it...my forehead? Right Cheek? Left Cheek? Butt Cheek?" he ponders for a moment, "Can you tattoo my eyes?" he says pointing at the white of his eye.

She looks around nervously, "I'd prefer to do normal skin actually," he scratches his head, "Alright, how about this," he rolls up his right jacket sleeve and points to his forearm, "Go for it," he says with his usual grin.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 18, 2009)

Out side of Fairy Tail-

  ?Another one went in?? Neku thought to himself. ?I wonder? if this is a good idea..?  He rubbed his chin. ?Fairy tail is known for being one of the more outrages guilds. For certain my type fits in well here, But would it be a good idea for me to join this guild considering it?s reputation for-? ?DAMN YOU THINK TOO MUCH!?  His voice suddenly switched. ?Let Punk show you how to get the ladies~? He snickered. ?I don?t want to get-? ?YES YOU DO! See, if you get ladies, that means I get ladies and me getting a couple fun bags is about the most important thing.? 

  ?I couldn?t agree more!? His voice changed once more. ?Hioshi! All you think about is chicks! BATTLES ARE THE MOST IMPORTANT! A true man is a scared man!? A fourth voice calls out. ?Fools, The most important thing in life is balance and understanding of the world. If you do not understand this then you are nothing but-? This voice was cut off by silence. ?Who.. do we kill?? A new voice asks as Neku?s body raises a gun. ?We do not kill anyone..? Neki spoke in his regular tone once more. ?Sigh? This is getting exhausting?? 

  He made his way to the guild and attempted to keep himself under control at least until he was accepted by them. ?Alright.. I?ll just open the door.? Neku let out a deep breath, he wasn?t good with people so speaking with them about joining a guild would be hard. He threw open the doors and sadly the first thing he notices was a women at the bar with a rather large set of- ?WOOOOOO HOOO!!! CHECK OUT THOSE CANNONS!? Punks personality quickly took over and charged towards the women.

  ?Hah! As if I?d let you have the first feel punk!? Neku punched himself in the face. ?Damn you Hioshi?. You would try to stop me?.? Punk was in charge once more, grabbing his head. ?You fools would do best to-? ?YEAH!!  NOW WE?RE TALKING! TRASH THE PLACE!!!? Vick Shouts. ?Hmm?? Magnum looks around for his target. ?Fools, This is a place of peace and serenity.? Vector butts in. ?Oi! This is about sweater meat!  Everyone butt out till I get a piece!? 

  SMACK!!!!! ?Urgh?..? Punk grumbled. ?Feels like I got hit but a twenty five pound sack of rocks.? He rubbed his head and looked up to see his cannon goddess. ?Oh~~ Have you come to take me into your loving bosom~? SMACK!!! ?Gues?. Not?? He coughed before passing out. ?It seems punk has finally been shut up.? Vector stood up and brushed himself off. ?Forgive my other selves. We share a body with the one known as-? ?I can introduce myself? Please refrain from taking control when I?m not in battle.? 

  Neku coughed. ?I am Hasumitsu Neku? I?ve come to join fairy tail.. Please forgive my other selves?? The women looked at him with interest? But then again, so did everyone else. He was soon led into a back room and told to pick out where he wanted his guild stamp. ?But please try to pick a real piece of skin?? She thought of the previous request of butt cheek?. ?Right foot.? He held up his foot, removing the shoe and sock. ?Hmm? That?s a new one.? Neku nodded. ?Covert missions? you need to have some secrets?.?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 18, 2009)

Ikki and his little lion Zero were looking for something "Fairy Tail" that was his only clue.

He has heard that there was a Guild where the freedom and the fun were the things that moves the guild. So he ask to an Old-man where was that place.

When he found it, he went in the building :

"Hiiiii!!!! can anyone tell me if this place is Fairy Tail???" he shouts so loud, calling the attention of Anni.

"Hihi,yes here is Fairy tail, Im Anni and who are you??" asked Anni looking at the noisy guy.

"Oh yeah Im Vongole Ikki,and I want to join Fairy Tail and to be the greatest mage ever"he said enthusiastically .

"Oh my i see, so Welcometo fairy Tail Ikki" said Anni

"So where do you want your tatoo??" she asked

"On my shoulder" he said

"Well here it is, and Welcome again"that make him become excited.

"Hell yeah now Im a Fairy Tail mage,after all Im so cool" he said with stars in his eyes.

" Roar!!" that was what his lion said

" About other stuff, do you have an icecream??"Ikki said,making all the peole in the guild to have an enormous drop on their heads.

And thats how Ikki becomes a Fairy tail mage and his adventures start from now on forwards.


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Oct 18, 2009)

Belphia woke up. No one was there. She then saw the puddle of drool she left. Embarrased she spilled some beer over it so no one would notice.

"Um,Belphia can you help me with something?" Anni said behind her.

"Yeah sure!" Belphia said trying to hise the puddle of beer/drool.

"Can you explain everything to the new guys. I have to much on my hands right now. Please!" she said begging on the floor.

"_(New guys?! Finally im not the new gu--girl!)_ Sure where are they?" said Belphia looking around.

"There around her somewhere. You go find them!" she said rapidly dashing off to the bar.

"_(Oh well!)_All the new guys come over to this table!!!!!!! she screamed standing on the table!


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 18, 2009)

Ikki was eating his Icecream, a chocolate icecream to be specific, when he saw a girl screaming like a crazy.

"(Damn she is a member of the guild?? I guess it will be hard or maybe so funny)" he thinks while he was eating his icecream and with a nice smile.

So he go near of the table and:

" mmm sorry but who the hell are you noisy girl???" he asked the girl that was on the table.


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Oct 18, 2009)

"Who the hell are you?!" Belphia gasped.

" Well im the Best Celestial Spirit Mage In The World!" she screamed now pissed.

"Besides of you arent a new guy dont come near me!!!" she said pointing at him with her right hand.

"You asked for it!!!" she took out a key hanging rom her belt.

"Fairy Queen,Hadia!!!" a small fairy appeard. " Get reade to be blown away_(literally!)_

"Huraca-"

"STOP IT!!!" screamed someone who sounded like a demon.It was Nina. She was already stressed because of somuch work she wasnt gonna get worsefor someone fighting.Nina started to run. Belphia covered her face and screamed.Next thing you know Belphia was knocked out on floor with a huge bump on her head.

Belphia is ot but Nina still is raging with anger. She then looks at the man next to her...


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 18, 2009)

"(Damn she is looking at me, now she is near and near) No wait what will you do ?NO!!!"Now ikki is unconsciousness and inthe floor


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 19, 2009)

"Caw! Caw!!" was shouted through the streets

Ark was running around like a mad man waving with his arms running around in circles
He saw the sign of the Fairy tail guild

"Iiiiiii!!! YES! Found ya!!~"

He ran inside with a great dash ran to the bar and smashed the bar girl with a friendly pat on the head facedown on the bar table, patting her continuesly afterwards

"Oi oi oi oi oi oi oi oi oi!!!" He kept continuesly screaming

The bargirl responded while spitting out some blood
"..Ugh..What?"

"Can I join, can I?"
He said with a big grin on his face


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2009)

Kent stumbled down the stairs, half asleep and half hungover. "What the hell is all the noise?!" He roared to the hall, eyes sweeping out across the huge room. He immediately saw several new faces and groaned. "Oh. New guys," He said, sitting down on a table and grabbing a bucket of water. He stuffed his head in the bucket and held it there for well over a minute, coming up feeling much more refreshed. "Hey Anni..." He started, glancing over towards the bar. "Holy shit!" He shouted, jumping up suddenly. "New guys killed Anni!" He dashed towards the bleeding girl but went right past her and began grabbing as much beer as possible. "It's mine! It's mine! It's all mine!" He cackled, grabbing as many bottles as he could hold.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 19, 2009)

Ark was distracted from the the bar girl and turned himself to a guy putting tattoos on people, he jumped towards it in a spastic way, tripping and somersaulting through the guild main hall.

"Put one on me!!"

"A-Are you a member?"

"CAWWHH!! Ofcourse! Ask the guildmaster!" He said full confidence. 

The tattooist pulled up his shoulder and placed on the middle of Ark's chest.

He ran towards a table and where a couple of people were drinking and kicked it over

"WHAT THE HELL YOU THINK YOU DOING KID!?" A large man shouted.

Ark pulled out his gun and put his on the man's forehead and put a drastic look putting his head back having his eyebrow frowned and biting his underlip
"Who the hell do you think I am?! Ehhh~!!" 

Suddenly he flipped the gun and hit the man with the handle on the head, making blood gush out like a fountain. 

"Caw caw caw!!"

Out of nothing one of his drinking partners smacked him on the face, and so ensueing a bar fight


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 19, 2009)

Ikki was waking up, that girl knocked him out in no more than a second.

"Damn it! that Girls is really a crazy one, how can she make that?" he was saying to himself, when a flying chair hit him in the face.

"Who the hell throw that!!" he asked angrily, but when he saw towards the place where the chair came he cant believe it, a true bar fight. 

" Hell yeah a true bar fight!!" he said with stars in his eyes, showing that he was excited.

"Ok guys here I go!!!"and quickly he approached to the fight

"Well here it is my ICE X-PLOSION!!!" and he began to cast a magic power which impressed the majority of people who where there.

That was until all heared a shout that....


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 19, 2009)

Ark looked up to the brown-haired guy

"Ehhh...Magic huh?"

He opened the chamber of his magic gun

"RuneRevolver, Ex-quip: Mana Bullet!"

He closed the chamber and spun it around, holding is gun up.

shooting the first bullet in the sky releasing a small amount of pure mana shooting a hole in the roof, aiming the next shot at Ikki

"Kiiiiiiiiii!!! Try to dodge this!! Bam! Bam!"

Shooting a a barrage of three bullets at Ikki in such a angle that he can't dodge it to either the left or right.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 19, 2009)

Ikki looked where that loudly noise came and:

"Hell no!!!" he said, seeing those weird bullets that were approaching to him.

In the midst of his despair, unconsciously said:

"Second Wind" so that magical power around him  wrapped around to then disappear.(Actually he  bend down and ran so fast that nobody could see him)

Ikki appeared behind Ark and said:"Feline attack".

began to turn his hands to look like ice claws of a lion and so he attacked the guy.

" DIE!!"he said with an insane look in his eyes.

But when he was about to strike... Some one more stopped him...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 19, 2009)

Takeo had taken a seat at the bar and now watched as the two mages began to battle, "Psh, newcomers, am I right?" he nudges the guy next to him, "Didn't you just join five minutes ago?" he asks confused, "Well yea but both those guys joined after me so I'm aloud to call them what I want!"

He gets up and rolls up his sleeves, "I guess as a senior member I better stop this," he points his index finger inbetween the two of them and it begins to glow red, "Crimson Bullet!" a beam cuts in between the two of them cutting each other off from each other.

"Now now kids, play nice!" he focuses and a crimson ball forms in his palm. He tosses it up and down, "This thing is what I like to call a Crimson Grenade, it can do some pretty good damage. Now are we going to play nice?" he says with a grin.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 19, 2009)

With Shin

All the commotion woke the Soul Eater mage from his slumber, like usual he had been taking a nap in the guild.His last mission had tired him out, or so he claimed, some disputed that since the mission had been two weeks ago.

After lighting a cigarette he floated over to the source of the commotion, it turned out there were a couple of new applicants for the guild.

"Any hot chicks between the new members?"He asked but as he glanced over the various faces he realized there would be no new female members."Ain't that great, even more guys, like we didn't have enough already."With a sigh he turned around and floated towards the bar, he wasn't into all those brawls that frequently started in the guild.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 19, 2009)

Neku sat at the bar, ignoring the massive fight that had built up behind him. "I'm thirsty.." He thought to himself, looking around but finding no one to serve him. "Lemonade sounds good." He dropped over the bar and began to look around for some lemonade, a chair came crashing into the shelf behind him but he ignored it and moved along, looking at the multiple bottles on the shelves. "Oh? Lemonade." He picked up a bottle of the sweet and tart substance, then grabbed an empty glass and stood up. 

CRASH! a bottle whizzes past his head and into the wall. "It's dangerous here." He thought to himself, pouring a glass of lemonade. "Vick must like it." Without a moments hesitation his arm flew up and he downed the liquid. "Heehhh, It's embarrassing man! Just sitting around here drinking lemonade when there's tons of hotties to be fondled!" The Punk had taken over once more, This time however he was desperate to stay in control. "Like a damn sasuage fest in the brawl though... gotta be some good lookin chickidy i can..." He stopped for a moment as he noticed a man floating, not flying with wings, but actually hovering in the air over towards him. "Whoa... You dead or something?"


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 19, 2009)

Ark jumped back in shock of seeing the red magic substance, which had just saved him, he jumped over towards the man and starts pulling his sleeve

"Wowww~! You just shot magic without a magic gun! How did you do that?"

He put his gun in it's holster

"I am Ark Novakiller, Ex-quip "The Gunner" type user. And you are?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 19, 2009)

One of the people fighting started to pull on his sleeve, however he didn't expect this so he began to loose his control over the ball of energy in his hand, "Whoa! Whoa! Whoa!" he said as he tried to catch the grenade before it hit into the ground.

He finally successfully got control of it, "Phew, that was close," he chucked the grenade out the window, the explosion can be heard over the ruckus.

Takeo took a look at the guy with the gun, "Well hey there little bird man," he said scratching his own head, "I'm Takeo Crimson, Prince of the Crimson Family, heir to the thrown, blah blah bladity blah..." he said, bored with his own title.

"I use Crimson Magic," he holds up his index finger and creates a small ball of red energy on his tip, "So, your new huh."


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 19, 2009)

"That's riiight!"

He jumped on top the bar sitting on it, letting himself fall backward, landing on his head.

Some people sweatdrop

Because of the shock a jar from a top shelf fell down, Ark opened his mouth.
It was filled with candy, Ark gulping it down with glass and all.
Jumping down energized

"That was niiiice!!"

He returned to Takeo

"Ok full attention!! Sugarpower!"

a short moment of silence, Ark scratched his head

"Crimson magic huh...Hmm.......................hmm.............................." This went on for several minutes

He hit the palm of his head with his fist
"Caw! ...How does color damage again?" he said with a questioning face


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 19, 2009)

Takeo grins at the question, "Well," his fist began to glow in a red color, "Like this," he slams his open palm into Ark's head and it forces him backwards in a small explosion of red.

He walks up and offers a hand to the hyperactive Mage, "So you tell me, is a Magic Gun all that much better than a normal gun?"

He stops to think about the differences between the two, "Yea, I'm just not gettin' it."


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 19, 2009)

Ikki was shocked, his attack was stopped by a weird kind of magic and he cant believe it yet.

So he looked towards that magic came and saw that guy who was fighting with him before, talking about something so he gets near of them and asked :

"Hey hey, what kind of magic do you use guys??"

"I mean those weird guns of you"he said looking at Ark.

"And specially you what the hell have you done to stop my attack??"he asked with a confused face looking at Takeo


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 19, 2009)

Ark scratches his head

"Ehh..Well, it's better like...this."

He pulled out his gun opening his chamber

_"RuneRevolver, Ex-quip: Ice Bullet"_

In a flash holding his arm stretched to the side and shooting the ice using guy, freezing him in a instant.

"See, handy like that! Giiiiiiyaa!!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 19, 2009)

Ikki was frozen, thats the reazon why Ark was happy but only a few seconds after, the ice began to fall piece by piece from Ikkis body until he gets free.

"Damn!!! bro that wasnt needed!!!"he said angrily and a little bit sleepy.

"Sorry but which ever kind of magic that have something to do with ice doesnt work on me"He said with an arrogant smile in his face and more relaxed.

"But hell yeah!! you are awesome ya know?? that thing really scared me before in our little fight"he said excited, remembering the last minutes.

" So whats your name???, Im Vongole Ikki and I want to be the greatest mage ever!!"he said even more excited than before


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 19, 2009)

Ark rolls his eyes
"Guah...Don't care about ice..."

"My name is Ark Novakiller, my father ownes the "Imp Trident" dark guild, but it's full of idiots...Except for Pandora, she's nice, she gives candy!"

Ark looks around in the air, thinking.

"And I want to be not with my father, he's annoyiiing~!!"
Ark pokes his nose and shoots the snot away


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 19, 2009)

Takeo watched as the gun fired the ice bullet, "Well, I must admit, that does beat the shit out of a normal gun ahahahaha," he starts to laugh.

"And I want to be not with my father, he's annoyiiing~!!"
Ark pokes his nose and shoots the snot away.

"I'll drink to that!" he raises his empty hand, "I said...I'll drink to that!" he glares at one of the bartenders, "Catch..." he tosses two mugs into the air. Takeo catches his and swiftly drinks it.

He then turns to Ikki, "Ah, I'm Takeo Crimson, Prince of whateverwhateverwhatever," he continues to drink, "Pleasure to meet ya both."


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Oct 19, 2009)

Belphia woke up. To find that some new guys were talking the room loked like a fight just went thorugh there.
_(Anni she did this...)_ Hey guys are you the new guys? Well i know you are so why do i even ask!"

She then showed them her key. Im a Celestial Spiri Mage. The best of the best. But so far i only have 1 though. I hope to one day hit a thousand.

She then pointed at the request board.You se that board over there. Thats the request board. You can take jobs there and get awesome rewards!Wanna go check it? Theres a great team mission.Maybe its perfect for your guild training.


----------



## EPIC (Oct 20, 2009)

Erensel entered into the room chumping on some food he just ate earlier. When he was done, he yawned and looked around, the place was a mess. He walked over to a couple of guys talking to each other, then towards the woman who was supposedly trying to tell them something, "You see that board over there, that's the request board. You can take jobs there and get awesome rewards! Wanna go check it? There's a great team mission. Maybe its perfect for your guild training?" 

Erensel walked up to her and looked at the board, "Sure, I'll try it, but I'm going to talk to these guys first." He walked over to the group of newcomers, "Hey, you guys heard her, we should try one of those."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 20, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> Neku sat at the bar, ignoring the massive fight that had built up behind him. "I'm thirsty.." He thought to himself, looking around but finding no one to serve him. "Lemonade sounds good." He dropped over the bar and began to look around for some lemonade, a chair came crashing into the shelf behind him but he ignored it and moved along, looking at the multiple bottles on the shelves. "Oh? Lemonade." He picked up a bottle of the sweet and tart substance, then grabbed an empty glass and stood up.
> 
> CRASH! a bottle whizzes past his head and into the wall. "It's dangerous here." He thought to himself, pouring a glass of lemonade. "Vick must like it." Without a moments hesitation his arm flew up and he downed the liquid. "Heehhh, It's embarrassing man! Just sitting around here drinking lemonade when there's tons of hotties to be fondled!" The Punk had taken over once more, This time however he was desperate to stay in control. "Like a damn sasuage fest in the brawl though... gotta be some good lookin chickidy i can..." He stopped for a moment as he noticed a man floating, not flying with wings, but actually hovering in the air over towards him. "Whoa... You dead or something?"



"Hmmm?"Shin mumbled, he shot a quick glance in the direction of the unknown male and then turned back to the bar.He first ordered an drink before focusing on the weird guy.Shin floated down on a barstool."Floating is such a pain."It was better then walking but still, he had to put a lot of effort into moving in the right direction.....And that was already an improvement compared to when he started mastering it, back then he was forced to exhale strongly in the opposite direction of where he wanted to go.

Shin finally focused on that guy that thought he was dead or something.".......Uh, I'm not used to being approached by unknown guys at a bar...You aren't hitting on me right?"He wanted to set this straight before engaging in any further conversation.Uncomfortable, he started rubbing the eight side of his neck, where his member stamp was.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 20, 2009)

"Hmmm?"Shin mumbled, he shot a quick glance in the direction of the unknown male and then turned back to the bar.He first ordered an drink before focusing on the weird guy.Shin floated down on a barstool."Floating is such a pain."It was better then walking but still, he had to put a lot of effort into moving in the right direction.....And that was already an improvement compared to when he started mastering it, back then he was forced to exhale strongly in the opposite direction of where he wanted to go.

Shin finally focused on that guy that thought he was dead or something.".......Uh, I'm not used to being approached by unknown guys at a bar...You aren't hitting on me right?"He wanted to set this straight before engaging in any further conversation.Uncomfortable, he started rubbing the eight side of his neck, where his member stamp was.

Punk blinked for a moment. "What the hell is wrong with you?" He asked. "HELL NO I'M NOT HITTING ON YOU! you don't see guys floating around the sky very often you know?! it's weird~ Weird~" He poked the ghost boy. "Besides, I'm into chicks, Not normal chicks mind you... They gotta be.." He looked around and noticed a women, she seemed to be talking to some of the guys who were fighting. "WHOA! Look at that rack!" he quickly turned the ghost kids head around. "Now you see, That's the kind of thing i'm talking bout!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 20, 2009)

Punk blinked for a moment. "What the hell is wrong with you?" He asked. "HELL NO I'M NOT HITTING ON YOU! you don't see guys floating around the sky very often you know?! it's weird~ Weird~" He poked the ghost boy. "Besides, I'm into chicks, Not normal chicks mind you... They gotta be.." He looked around and noticed a women, she seemed to be talking to some of the guys who were fighting. "WHOA! Look at that rack!" he quickly turned the ghost kids head around. "Now you see, That's the kind of thing i'm talking bout!" 

Shin didn't appreciate the joking and when that finger came in his direction Shin quickly inhaled and phased, the finger passed harmlessly trough him.But the Punk was too busy to notice, you see he started an passionate argument about chicks and then pointed out a certain feature of a fellow guild member.

Shin searched for the "rack" in question and was helped out by Punk, who pointed his head in the right direction."Ah yes, I know that pair.....It is one of my favorites."Shin was a covert perv, when a lady was present he acted all gentleman-y but now when it was safe he was open about it and like the pervert he was, Shin just stared in that direction for a while before he continued with the conversation again."Don't think you stand a chance with her though."Then quietly after checking no females were near he added in a whisper."All the chicks here have fallen for my good looks already."The reason he was so careful about it was because the higher ranking females would kick his ass if they heard him talk about them like that.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 20, 2009)

Shin searched for the "rack" in question and was helped out by Punk, who pointed his head in the right direction."Ah yes, I know that pair.....It is one of my favorites."Shin was a covert perv, when a lady was present he acted all gentleman-y but now when it was safe he was open about it and like the pervert he was, Shin just stared in that direction for a while before he continued with the conversation again."Don't think you stand a chance with her though."Then quietly after checking no females were near he added in a whisper."All the chicks here have fallen for my good looks already."The reason he was so careful about it was because the higher ranking females would kick his ass if they heard him talk about them like that.

"Hooo?" Hioshi has taken over from punk. "You think your looks are good enough to capture the hearts of these lovely women?" He asked with a smirk. "I'll show you... The heart of the samurai which turns demons into angels." He flipped his hair back and jumped over the counter. "Greetings lovely lady." He wrapped his arm around Belphia and dipped her. "Might this samurai, partake in..." He blinked for a moment, something seemed off.... "zzz..." "SHE'S ALSEEP!?" He shouts. "My.. that's surprising..." He rubbed his chin. "Hmm..." He looked around and slowly started to raise her skirt when a fist slammed into his head. "HOOGUAH!!!" FWAM! he crashes back into the bar. "Damn... didn't see that coming..." He rubbed his face.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 20, 2009)

"Take that !!damn perv, what do you think you are doing to the noisy girl?he said raising his fist, showing that he was the one who hit him.

"(Damn this guy is weird) In any case what does she have??" he asked confused to the others.

"she was talking about and from one moment to another fell asleep(thats even more weird than the perv guy)"he said looking at her

"Maybe if we refresh her a little bit she wakes up"he said with a funny smile and gonig to touch her but...


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 20, 2009)

Neku moved with fluid motion, jumping into the air and with a quick spin knocked the man who had punched him away from the women. "A man has morals. Morals which will not allow one to touch a women while she slumbers. No consent you will resent." He stated simply. "OI! What the hell! You guys think you can just take over like that!? I was having fun!" "You have no idea how to treat a women, Do not think you have earned the right to touch one." "Who gives a crap! We got a fight goin on! all you guys just stay back, i got this punk!" Vick Smirked and slammed his fists into each other.

"The names Vick! Hasumitsu Vick! I'm goina kick your ass for that little love tap you gave me!" He smirked and cracked his knuckles. "And don't think i'll stop there! I'll keep kickin your ass just to pass the time! BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" "Urgh... Please... stop coming out when i don't call you..." Neku held his head. "It's very annoying and it makes my head hurts listening to all of you argue with one another." "Want me to kill them?" His voice quickly changed. "no... no killing needed mangmum...."


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 20, 2009)

"(Whats up with him?)"he thinks with a big drop in his head.

"Hey you the damn perv!! stop talking alone and fight,  I will kick your ass so hard that you can not walk again!He said all excited, this guild has very weird but strong guys, he likes it.

"then let's start with the fight"he said beginning to slowly emit his magic power, freezing the floor.

But some one stopped him...again

"Damn it!! What do you want again,  uh what was your name??"he said trying to remember it


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 20, 2009)

"(Whats up with him?)"he thinks with a big drop in his head."Hey you the damn perv!! stop talking alone and fight,  I will kick your ass so hard that you can not walk again!He said all excited, this guild has very weird but strong guys, he likes it."then let's start with the fight"he said beginning to slowly emit his magic power, freezing the floor.

Neku blinked. "I don't have any interest in fighting, That's Vick's thing." Neku turned his back on him. "I... can." "NO! NO FIGHTING! JUST STAY IN THERE!" Neku smacked his head. "Someone get a bucket of water and wake that girl up, She was explaining something about a mission board..." he then let out a deep sigh. "All i wanted was to find some place to belong and now the other me's are ruining it..." He thought to himself, sitting down at the bar. "I need a lemonade.. please."


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 20, 2009)

"Ark Novakiller GYA!!" Ark yelled while planting his foot in Ikki's face.

He had grabbed a paper from the request board and smacked it down the table

"Oi~!! I want to do this mission, Okay?!"

It was the *"Maria Guild"* request

"Oi~Oi~Oi~Oi~Oi~Oi~Oi~!!!!!!" He kept yelling continuesly while smacking his hand on the table until someone responded.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 20, 2009)

Damn, that wasnt needed, againhe said  rubbing his face.

So whats that a mission??!!he said looking at the papers that Ark has taken.

Oh hell yeah!!! im on it, im on it he said jumping as a little boy.

Uh?? but it say we need more people, so *who wants to make a mission with us!!!*he shouted loudly making sure that the whole guild hear him.


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Oct 20, 2009)

Belphia was woken up by a boy screaming."Wha? Whats going on?" she then looked at the boy with a MARIA request."Give me that!" she then took the paper by force and help it to the two guys. "This is a really difficult mission. Since you are new. Ill go to supervise. Besides i was gonna go anyway. So when are we leaving!!!" she then read the requirements. "Oh we need more people! Who wants to come on an awesome mission? The mission is so badass that it will leave you puking badassness for weeks!


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 20, 2009)

Wha? Whats going on?" she then looked at the boy with a MARIA request."Give me that!" she then took the paper by force and help it to the two guys. "This is a really difficult mission. Since you are new. Ill go to supervise. Besides i was gonna go anyway. So when are we leaving!!!" she then read the requirements. "Oh we need more people! Who wants to come on an awesome mission? The mission is so badass that it will leave you puking badassness for weeks!

Neku sighed, He needed a mission, this one had a nice fat reward in it too. "I.. guess i'll go." He spouted out, It was hard to find the words. considering so far there was three people going on it, Neku isn't a big fan of large groups.. or even small groups, He's uneasy around people...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2009)

"Badass?" Kent asked, vomiting violently onto the ground, which was littered with empty beer bottles. "Mission?!" He said, his head popping back up. "Rah rah, count me in! Gonna kick some ass, gonna rape some bitches!" He ran around the room several times before kicking a beer bottle through the wall. "Isn't that right Shin?!" He said, coming to rest next to the only person of interest in the room that also wasn't brand new.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 20, 2009)

Takeo snatches the piece of paper from Ark's hands and takes a look at it, "Sounds interesting enough..." he said pretending to review it but really just drifting off into space for a moment.

"What was I doing?" he scratched his head, "Oh, right," he tossed the paper into the air, "So! Anyone who plans on coming along on this thing meet me in a half hour at the front door!"

He stops to think, "Where was that again?" he then shrugs, "Well I've got a half hour to find it. Oh! And someone that knows what to do on this thing would be very helpful! Thanks," he said walking off.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 20, 2009)

"(Great the perv guy/Neku/, the weird one/Takeo/, the noisy girl/Belphia/,the guns guy /Ark/and the crazy one/Kent/, What a great team)"he thought bored and in a sarcastic form. 

Then he looked at Kent who was resting next to other guy.

"Wait!!! that guy is flying??thats so...Coool!!!"he said to himself looking at Shin with his _Star-eyes_.

"( I hope that he go with us, that could be interesting and also he looks strong)"that was his last thought before he begin to walk off


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 20, 2009)

"Gyaaaa....Bored!! Let's GO GO GO!!" He takes a large lollypop out of his mouth, totally out of nowhere.

Biting it off it's stick eating it whole.

He turns himself toward Neku
"Caw! You have voice here as well?" He says while pointing towards his head

"Who did that?" He says with a sad moronic face


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 20, 2009)

He turns himself toward Neku "Caw! You have voice here as well?" He says while pointing towards his head "Who did that?" He says with a sad moronic face

Neku blinked, He was unsure of what this guy was thinking for one.. or what he was... or why he said "Caw" Is he some kind of crow person? Kind of like those horror books he's read. "Uhh... who... did what?" He blinked. "Put the voices in my head?" He tilted his head, he was still confused, this guy was way to hyper. "What the hell are you talking about! They Ain't VOICES! They are PEOPLE! There's PEOPLE in my head." Punk folded his arms. "Man, This guys a dunce..." Punk smirked. "STOP COMING OUT WITHOUT PERMISSION!" Neku hit himself. "Sorry... my.. My magic is persona.. So, I have different personalities..." He rubbed the back of his head.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 21, 2009)

"Isn't that right Shin?!" He said, coming to rest next to the only person of interest in the room that also wasn't brand new.

"Yeah, I guess so."Shin replied, a little stunned.The whole rape some bitches thing caught him off guard and he didn't know what to make of it."Heh heh heh."He tried to be casual about it but he started to put some distance between him and Kent.Slowly but surely he floated away until someone else spoke up.

"Wait!!! that guy is flying??thats so...Coool!!!"he said to himself looking at Shin with his Star-eyes.

"Heh heh."Shin scratched the side of his neck, he was emberassed but at the same time wondered why ladies never got a fangasm like that when they saw him flying.....And yes he mentally referred to it as flying, instead of the glorified floating that it was.

Shin didn't really feel like going on a mission, going outside was such a pain but the enthustiastic Kent paid no notice to this."Come on, let's get ready Shin!"He shouted as Kent grabbed him and started running while Shin flailed behind him.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 21, 2009)

Neku sighed, It seemed like everyone was in such a rush to get moving and he was being left behind. The loud mouthed guy took the ghost guy, but there were three other loud mouthed guys.. Red Loud mouth guy ran off first, Then it was the loud mouth crow guy who used guns, then the guy who used ice, he was running off too. Then there was that girl that fell asleep in Hioshi's arms, She seemed to be heading off ahead of him as well. "Sigh. What the hell did i get myself into..." Neku placed some money on the counter and hopped off his seat. "Oi, if those guys are on your team you gotta pay for their drinks too!" The man points at all the people who just ran out of the building. "You... have to be kidding me...." Neku sweatdropped. "Pay up or i'll call the guild master!"

Neku sighed and put his money on the table. "Why is it things never seem to go my way..." He put his hands in his pockets and slumped out of the guild, following behind the six crazed loudmouths he ended up being teamed with.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

"(Oh yeah!!! my first mission as a Fairy Tail member)" he thought happily when he was walking.

" I want to fight with strong people, I hope i could find one of those in that Dark Guild, right Zero??"he said to his tiny lion excited

_"Grraaoh"_it was tha nimal answer

"Hey, hey, could you let me fight with the strongest one there guys??" he asked to the other members of the team.


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Oct 21, 2009)

"Are you crazy?! Only those that have experience can fight the big guy...or no we can do an all out team attack!"

She then looked around.

"AAHH!!! Im the only girl here?! Oh well but dont try anything pervy when im asleep!

OK. If we are gonna do this we should try to get transportation first. I believe a train can take us to a near station then only 2 miles to get to the moantain!


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 21, 2009)

OK. If we are gonna do this we should try to get transportation first. I believe a train can take us to a near station then only 2 miles to get to the moantain! Neku sighed. "Sleeping Beauty is right, we should find a way to get to the mountain first. If we were all like Ghost dude we could probably just fly there, but since most of us are normal, We'll just have to take a train." He nodded. "But... where is the train station....?" He rubbed the back of his head, he had actually walked to this guild so he didn't really have a good idea about how the layout of the town was...


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

" What I cant fight alone?! this is a scam!!"he said , disappointed by what Belphia had said.

"And about the transportation thing I have no idea of where the station can be but..."he said, beginning to think of a solution.

"Hey noisy girl!! your spirit cant  take us even a little closer?? he asked looking at the girl of the group.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 21, 2009)

Takeo grinned, "I know how to get us there faster..." he then turned to Ikki, "Iceman! Make a platform out of ice, Sleepy Girl you get that wind thing out again," they look at him unsure but then do so.

"Alright, everyone on the platform!" they all get on top of it and start to slide around but soon get their footing, "Ok, get in position!" they huddle up together and then Takeo signals them, "Birdy! Windy! Go!" Ark fires his gun which propels them slightly into the air and then the Stellar Spirit smacks them with a gust of wind, getting them even higher.

"Crimson Jets!" he holds onto them all and propels them even higher with the blasts coming out of the bottom of his feet, "Alright..." his jets start to run out, "Ghost Man! Bring us the rest of the way!"

They all cling to Shin, "What!!!" he attempts to fly them all but there is no way he can take all the weight and they crash down.

"So...we must be almost there..." he takes a look and sees they're only at the train station, "Good enough, lets get on everyone!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

"Damn that hurts!!, are you alright Zero??"he say rubbing his ass and looking at his little lion which was on him.

_"Grraoh..."_the lion growl happily.

"yeah!! i guess you are all right"


"So...we must be almost there..." he takes a look and sees they're only at the train station, "Good enough, lets get on everyone!"

" Oh we are at the train station, does anyone knows wherecan I get an icecream Here??"he asked to his teamates, but they Only Said-"NO"

"Damn you really are bored"he said with a drop on his head.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 21, 2009)

"Urgh... crazy bastard...." Hioshi pulled himself up. "You know, We could have just slid ACROSS the ground?" He commented, popping his back. "Oi! What the hell!? why does Hioshi get to come out!?" Punk screams, "I'm the awesome one! i deserve to be able to come out whenever! Hahaha, I see... you are afraid of my awesomeness right NEKU!?" THWACK! "I.. said stop coming out... without being called.." Neku coughed, The crash was exhausting, but they were at the stations... at least....

He took a deep sigh and moved forward, The train wasn't there yet but they could at least get their tickets... hopefully this group of loud mouths wouldn't screw it up and get them kicked off the train... He even included himself in this group, Vick, Punk, Hioshi.. they are problems that he didn't want to deal with.. Magnum is a bad side too, Cold blooded killer... But he doesn't come out much, no point being upset with him... In fact, Vector would be the best choice for this situation, Keeping everyone in place....


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Oct 21, 2009)

The train was there. They should be at least 2 hours away from the next stop then about 1 hour walk to the moantain. After they should climb to the middle of the moantain to find the village. 

"So far away!! I wanna get into some action!"she said while shadow boxing.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 22, 2009)

Lambdadelta said:


> "So far away!! I wanna get into some action!"she said while shadow boxing.



"UH?? Whta the hell is she doing??"he asked to himself looking at Belphia.

"(Ah well who cares,any way where could I get an icecream?)"he thought looking around.

Then he saw a nice oldwoman that was selling ice cream

"Oh icecream,icecream hell yeah!!!"he shouted running to the old woman to buy it and then he returns with his co.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 22, 2009)

Train to Tosh Mountain village- 

"Finally a way to get away from those guys..." Neku say two cars away from everyone from the guild, He wanted to sit in the caboose but they wouldn't let him. "Facing a dark guild on my first day? Not sure if that's going to go well... How strong are these guys i wonder..." He rubbed his chin as the train moved down the tracks. 

"And speaking of that, just how strong are these guys anyway? They don't look all that powerful and we only have two members who've been here for a decent chunk of time.. That Ghost guy and that uhh..." He rubbed his chin. "Loud guy who knows the ghost guy..." He nodded, he didn't really bother to get names.. Well, his other selves don't care about names of men at least.

Neku sighed and placed his hands behind his head. "Whatever, We'll see how things go.. As long as those idiots can keep themselves in check and cool headed we should have no trouble taking these guys out quietly at least." He nodded, course, he knew four members of the team wanted to fight the strongest guy alone.... "Maybe... this will end badly..." He sweatdropped.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2009)

Kent stared at the train,, wisps of red smoke beginning to rise from his body. "Finally..." He said, eyes growing until they engulfed his whole head. "A challenge worthy of me....TO THE EXTREME!" He shouted, the red energy engulfing his entire body. "RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!" He took off, running at full speed beside the train. "I SHALL DEFEAT YOU TO THE EXTREME!"


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 23, 2009)

Ark sighed and looked out of the window
"I hope I will face a candy mage..."
He said disappointed, like he was starving from the lack of candy

Everyone from Fairy Tail had boarded the train and it began running.
It sure were a noisy bunch, normally Ark would be like that as well, but the Maria guild was considered a dark guild, were they the same kind of persons like his father?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 23, 2009)

Ikki was looking at Ark, they have enter in the same wagon train, but something was bad, since he has met Ark some hours ago, the guns guy had been a loudmouthed guy all the time but he is so quite now.

"(Whats up with him??) well who cares maybe he is tired, right Zero??"he asked to his little partner who was above his head sleeping.

"Well you are even more tired my friend"he said smiling and putting Zero on his legs.

"I guess I have to sleep as well(YES!!because I have to convincethe others to let me fight with the big guy)"and that was his last thought before he fell asleep.


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Oct 23, 2009)

The train started moving. Belphia was filles with emotions. Happiness,eagerness,uncomfortable,etc.

"I wanna fight a Celestial Spirit Mage!!" she said full of joy.

She then took out her one and only key,Hadia.

"Lets do this Hadia!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 23, 2009)

ikki was waking up, perhaps he wasnt tired after all.

"Damn Im bored, and Im not tired to go to sleep"he said annoyed.

Then he put Zero in his seat and started to look around the wagon as if he was looking for something until he saw Belphia. He hasnt noticed before that she was there and he doesnt care but he was  bored so..

"Hey,hey, Belphia true?It will take long to arrive?"he asked to the girls who was only hearing him.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 26, 2009)

Neku sat toward the back of the train, watching the scenery go past the window. This was the first time he got to sit on a train, he was kind of enjoying the fact that it seemed like he'd made it already. But this first mission, something of this caliber. "Can we really handle something like this?" He took a deep breath and folded his hands. Soon, The world around him crumbles and falls away. 

Soon, he is sitting in a black room with a round table at it. Five empty chairs circle the table and he awaits for the occupants of those chairs to speak up. "Do you think we can make it?" Neku asks. "Heh, Of course we can!" A neku wearing desert camouflage appears in one of the chairs. "We can win this thing easy peasy got me!" Neku nodded and turned to another chair. "I think it might be possible... But i' don't really want to fight." A neku wearing blue samurai clothing sighs. "It's just not my style." He smirked. 


"Heh! BEAT EM TO THE GROUND!" A more muscular and shirtless version of Neku appears in another chair. "We can win this fight easy! even if it were just the six of us!" He slams his fists into his chest. "While that is well and good i do believe that there is a distinct danger in our party." A Neku wearing orange monk robes appears. "It's too imbalanced, most of them are far too impulsive, that includes two of our own here." Neku nodded once more.

The final seat was soon filled, a cloaked figure with black hat and shadow covering his face. "There is no reason to fear. Death comes to those who rush in." The figure doesn't speak after that, He sits and watches quietly. "I'm not feeling so... uhh.. persuaded by these arguments." Neku sighed. "I want to say that this mission will go without a hinge, But it seems, There are too many unknowns..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 1, 2009)

They crew had left the train nearly an hour ago and were walking through the mountains, "We must almost be there..." Takeo says kicking a rock. The rock tumbles into an unknown foot.

He looks up and sees a man in a black cloak wearing a  black leather mask that covers his entire face, "Only one, your a little out matched buddy," he says cracking his knuckles.

Suddenly several more men dressed exactly the same slide down the mountain side and join in the line up, "Well, that helps your odds, but it'll still take more than that!" his feet begin to get wrapped in energy, *"Crimson Jets!"*

He shoots into the air and his hands begin to glow with Crimson Energy, *"Crimson Barrage!"* he crosses his arms and energy from all of his fingers rush out in a giant ambush of power down on the MARIA minions, "Come on everyone! There's enough for all of us," he shouts down to the rest of his Guild as he begins to fall back to the ground.


----------



## migukuni (Nov 22, 2009)

Fox stayed at the back of the group, she hardly went to the frontline, its not that she's weak though far from it actually. This time though there was another reason why she stayed at the back and that was because she was dizzy from the train ride, not that she would ever tell that to anyone, but it was all good, in the train ride she was beside one of the windows and outside was Kent running and shouting extreme on the top of his lungs, it was... so not cool, thats what fox wanted to say... okay so maybe a little cool... *blush* alright fine i have a bit of a crush on Kent, he was extreme and he was cool even though everyone thinks he's too extreme. She would never tell anyone that though, it was just a crush and her doors where never close when it comes to love, although everyone in the guild are too childish to think of love. If you ask them about it they would probably think its a new kind of candy, sheesh, really.

After walking for awhile Takeo screamed out from the front and a bit later flashes of crimson was in the area, Fox huffed as almost everyone from the guild rushed forward, she stayed at the rear, if anyone seemed to be in danger she would shoot out her lightning if need be.


----------

